# printing in europe.... graphics on dark shirts



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

is there a fullfillment store in europe that can do graphics on dark shirts...

i'm a bit dissappointed that spreadshirt doesnt do that in europe..... so whats the point of only being able to print your graphics on white....grrr....didnt find this out until 5 hours later when i set it all up and went to put my graphics on the shirts...

so... without me having to learn the hardway again and setup and account that i might not need.... does anyone use a fullfillment service that prints graphics on dark shirts....i.e. black/brown???


thanks in advance...just a little steamed right now

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

spreadshirt does do printing on dark garments in europe. That's where they started.

Have you tried spreadshirt.net ?

What kind of "graphics" are you talking about exactly.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah.... i setup a .net account ...but when i tried to put my designed graphic on a shirt...it mentioned that i can only use light colored shirts......

not sure why that is..... maybe they dont have the same printers or something.... i dont know... i emailed them so we'll see...

all i can put on the dark shirts is the text/graphics they provide in that menu they have..... but for my graphics...its a no go


b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

237am said:


> yeah.... i setup a .net account ...but when i tried to put my designed graphic on a shirt...it mentioned that i can only use light colored shirts......
> 
> not sure why that is..... maybe they dont have the same printers or something.... i dont know... i emailed them so we'll see...
> 
> ...


Are you using vector graphics or full color graphics?

Spreadshirt in the US just barely added the option to print full color/non vector images on dark garments using the DTG option.

I wouldn't be surprised if they added it to their European sites soon.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

that could be it.... since i'm using .gif then....hmmmm..... maybe i'll have to wait it out and see...... but my .ai/vector skills really isnt all that great..hahaha...... 

i just thought i didnt do something right....

thanks for clearing that up




b


----------

